# Poljot Kirova



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Just a couple of pics my first Russian for a couple of years

The second pic i have tried to angle the light to highlight the silver outline of the hands



















Nice 40mm w/o crown,I am used to 42/44mm watches but this is very wearable,the winding crown is silky smooth good lume also.

Cheers Mal


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice, I`d give it some space on my shelves B)


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

very nice i like the bead blast none shiny case.how long dose the lume last?

bowie


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

Lovely :tongue2: I want one.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Very nice, I`d give it some space on my shelves B)


Have you put some more shelves up then Mac? Last time you showed us a pic they were stuffed full!

Nice watch Mal


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice, I`d give it some space on my shelves B)
> ...


They weren`t quite stuffed full also I did let about 15 watches go earlier in the year and might be flipping a few more soon :wink2:


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

The coin edge bezel and big crown....super.

Great catch.


----------

